# retrieve my SkillSelect EOI ID!



## eyados (Jun 5, 2015)

How can I retrieve my SkillSelect EOI ID ?

Regards


----------



## amitkal (Jan 27, 2015)

You should have received an email with subject "SkillSelect account created" which will have EOI number.


----------



## eyados (Jun 5, 2015)

you are right ,,, but all masseges was deleted ..


----------



## eyados (Jun 5, 2015)

you are right ,,, but all masseges was deleted


----------

